
Two Riot Employees Leave After PAX Session Excluding Men - rectang
https://kotaku.com/two-riot-employees-leave-under-complicated-circumstance-1828886072
======
rectang
> _Klein confirmed to The Verge that he was "fired for violating our social
> media policy."_

Sad to see these two folks make their exit. As we saw from Barry Hawkins[1],
quiet advocacy and going through channels doesn't always work when the
problems come from the top. It seems like Riot will not change easily.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17853073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17853073)

